

Warren Buffet: Free news is unsustainable - CrazedGeek
http://www.smh.com.au/business/world-business/free-news-is-unsustainable-buffett-20120525-1z944.html

======
Drbble
Warren Buffet also freely admits he doesn't understand making money on the the
Internet well enough to invest in it or short it.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Do you see any profitable internet journalism services? I mean _real_
journalism, matching the quality of a regional or national print newspaper.

